# Final Fantasy Pixel Remaster Soundtracks



## mybadmemory (Aug 8, 2021)

Just wanted to quickly post this here to say how fantastic the new Pixel Remaster Soundtracks sound to an old jrpg-fart like myself.

While we’ve seen plenty of re-orchestrations for the later games (snes and beyond), the first three 8-bit entries have not had as much luck until now.


----------

